# cost of food



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i wanna know how much it costs everyone to feed all their p's a week so list the species of ur p the size the number of them u have and that tank then tell how much it costs you to feed them a week.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i buy white bait and prawns + 10 feeders a month i also have pellet which i give them once in a while so last for ages

white bait £4 ($6) per month
prawns £4 per month
feeders £5 per month

dixon


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

how many piranhas u have and what kind ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have 5 reds and in one month i go through
1 container of krill ($16)
1 container of shrimp ($20)
3 boxes of freeze dried worms ($10)
1 box of frozen beefheart cubes ($3)
and about 30 feeders amonth ($3)


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

wow lol


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I have 3 9.5"- 10 1/4" Caribe and 1 7" Red and I feed them twice a week.

Costs $3.50 for a package of Smelt.
Shrimp i get it for free at work.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

With my old group I spent a lot on feeding:

Six 7" RBP and a 9" Oscar ate approximately 80-90 feeder fish a week (~$8.00)

Plus an occasional mouse (~$2.00 ea)


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I have 17 pirahna's total. 8 small guys and 9 adults. I spend about 10 bucks a week on them. Usually get ocean pearch or catfish fillets for around 2-4 dollars a package. Feeders tend to get a little pricey usually pay about 12 bucks for 100 feeders. (that isn't to often i do that)


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I had 5 reds at 5 inches. I spent about 2 bucks on raw unpeeled shrimp, 3 bucks for krill, 3 bucks for the pellets/flakes, and 1 buck on feeders totaling to a whopping 9 dollars. This lasts me at least a month.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

-4 caribe and 4 red = 1lb of food for every 2 feedings. i feed every other day.

lb of bh = 2 bucks
lb of smelt = 1 buck
lb of shrimp = i dont know i jack it from my mom
mis food ( mouse, feeders) = 5 bucks

-Rhom that i have i feed everyday twice a day.

it takes him maybe 1-2 weeks to eat a whole shrimp.
1-2 weeks for a smelt

-Red devil

10 dollar bag of hikari gold lasts about a month

Pygos = expensive
serrasalmus = cheap
cichlids = moderatly cheap


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Beefheart is damn cheap. I got .69 lbs. at my LBS(local butcher shop) the other day for $.89. That should last about 2 months for my single RBP.

compare that to the 1/2 lb of hamburg I got to make burgers that night. It cost $1.52.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks for all the imputs i wanna get 3-4 reds i thought they would be expensive to feed but it doesnt look that bad....i dont no where to get the smelt shrimp....etc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

6 reds: per week, 2 bucks at most for shrimps (add a few bucks if I treat them some feeders)


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

i usualy feed beefhart, costs like $4 for half a heart, lasts me around 2 weeks.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what kinda shrimp u guys use just that stuff u buy at a grocery store ?


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

you can usualy buy it by the pound. or buy the shrimp "RING"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I get ordinary salad shrimp from any super market... My reds love it


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

trout fillet is also good too. but expensive


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

really u can feed them that normal shrimp ring ?...awsome


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> really u can feed them that normal shrimp ring ?...awsome










sure you can.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I buy 3 lbs of beefheart, 3 lbs of shrimp, 3 lbs of smelt and $5 worth of feeders per week. Raw foods usually last for a good 3 weeks and feeders given once a week.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I buy 3 lbs of beefheart, 3 lbs of shrimp, 3 lbs of smelt and $5 worth of feeders per week. Raw foods usually last for a good 3 weeks and feeders given once a week.


yeah man. my p's only get feeders once in a blue moon.... and the moon has to be VERY blue.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i JUX throw them MEAT everyother day!
LaZy


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

LaZy said:


> i JUX throw them MEAT everyother day!
> LaZy


 what kind of meat? dont feed them raw hot dogs


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

NO i feed them CHICKEN AND PIG AND COW MEAT!
LaZy


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i feed my spilo cf ,bh,feeder fish,flake,pellets all about $5.00 a week!!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

thanks for all the inputs


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i forgot to add for my post above i have 3 reds 5-6'' and one piraya 5''
dixon


----------

